# Thinking of buying an electric pressure cooker/multicooker/Instant Pot



## ColinUK (Oct 18, 2021)

As above really. The nights are drawing in and it's getting cold and I'm craving stews! 
So I'm thinking of buying an electric pressure cooker / Instant Pot type thing and just throwing it out there for opinions, experiences, tips and also just generally whether it's something that others have bought and use or if it's just gathering dust in the back of the cupboard along with the fondue set. 

Thanks


----------



## Leadinglights (Oct 18, 2021)

ColinUK said:


> As above really. The nights are drawing in and it's getting cold and I'm craving stews!
> So I'm thinking of buying an electric pressure cooker / Instant Pot type thing and just throwing it out there for opinions, experiences, tips and also just generally whether it's something that others have bought and use or if it's just gathering dust in the back of the cupboard along with the fondue set.
> 
> Thanks


I destroyed a pressure cooker making that Lancashire delicacy of Black Peas which were the stable bonfire night fodder in the old days.
I think the modern ones are supposed to be really good though not used one myself.


----------



## Lanny (Oct 18, 2021)

Have been binge watching on All 4 The Great British Bake Off with loads of ads one of which is the new pressure cooker from Tefal! Just looked on the Tefal website & “My Goodness!” It’s dead expensive at £399.99! 

I’ve used a slow cooker for quite a good few years now & it’s very good for throwing stuff in & leaving it overnight or the whole day but, it IS very slow & I suppose a pressure cooker would speed that up! 

That new Tefal one looks very snazzy but, I suppose there ARE cheaper ones without all the “bells & whistles” of THAT one!


----------



## ColinUK (Oct 18, 2021)

@Lanny there’s zero chance of me spending more than perhaps £120 on one maximum. I’m hopeful I’ll be able to find a decent one below £100. Assuming it’s worthwhile.


----------



## trophywench (Oct 18, 2021)

A stew in half an hour ...... there again I'm not exactly pressed for time these days - however it obviously saves on the gas/Elec when it's a stove top one like ours, which predates my life with Pete, so must be getting on for 30 years old if not older.  Normal ordinary bog standard Prestige one.  Only worth it really by making much more than you need and freezing 3 quarters or 2 thirds of it, so make sure you have freezer containers and freezer space available to accommodate.  (Tedious peeling and chopping all that veg.)


----------



## travellor (Oct 18, 2021)

I've always used a slow cooker for stews, chuck stuff in in the morning, then leave it on all day.
As above, I make a pot full, and freeze the rest.


----------



## chaoticcar (Oct 18, 2021)

Just using my pressure cooker now for veg soup sling in garlic leek celery broccoli cabbage and any other veg you have add stock  cube and ready in 20 minutes .Mine is a Tefal that I have had for donkeys years just an on the hob one  but I wouldn't be without it 
Carol


----------



## ColinUK (Oct 18, 2021)

There's a small 3L one by Instant Pot which seems to be perfect size for me. It's only me and I've got a teeny icebox freezer now rather than a full blown one. And as the oven is still out of commision and I'm otherwise reduced to just using a single induction plate I might well plump for this and see what it's like. https://www.robertdyas.co.uk/instant-pot-duo-3-mini-2-8l-multi-cooker-stainless-steel
There are 13,000 odd reviews for this on Amazon and mostly all positive but they're out of stock as are Instant Pot themselves so I'd guess that the Duo 3 is discontinued. 

John Lewis do one for £60 which is their own branded product which is tempting but I'm less impressed with the reviews for that one and it's a little bigger
https://www.johnlewis.com/john-lewi...ss-steel-electric-pressure-cooker-4l/p4869045


----------



## ColinUK (Oct 18, 2021)

Benny G said:


> I use a 5L pressure cooker, it’s very handy now the evenings are drawing in. I make proper fast food, mostly casseroles and soups. Cooking in bulk really saves time; the extra portions will keep in the fridge for 2 days, or longer in the freezer, but as you don't have freezer space a smaller 3L should meet your needs. I bought mine from Amazon.
> https://drewandcole.com/products/pressure-king-pro-3l/ Approx £50


They seem to make the John Lewis one I think.


----------



## ColinUK (Oct 18, 2021)

Popped into Sainsbury’s to pick up a few bits and bobs and one of those was a 6x Nectar points on eBay purchases. 
Found an Instant Pot Duo 3 for £49.00 and it’s click and collect so no delivery charge. 
Arrives Wednesday to the corner shop and it’s 300 Nectar points! 

It’s got to be better than endlessly cooking inmates and eggs in one way shape form or another.


----------



## ColinUK (Oct 18, 2021)

Omelettes not inmates!  

And it’s cheaper than the induction compatible stock pot I was going to perhaps get. This way it also means the hob is clear for other things whilst the “dish” is cooking in the Instant Pot.


----------



## Drummer (Oct 18, 2021)

Pressure cookers have been part of life in my family all my life - 70 years. I still have one of the old aluminium ones. 
With the increase in gas prices I expect a lot of people would benefit from using one as most of the cooking time is waiting for the thing to cool down enough to safely release the top.
Contrary to urban legends, they are very safe to use.


----------



## AndBreathe (Oct 18, 2021)

@ColinUK , we have 2 Instant Pots.  They are used several times a week, including my own yoghurt.  One of the really convenient things is the keep warm functionality.  If we're having a hectic day, the pot can go on early and stay on (food-safe) keep warm until we're ready for it.

My first IP was the 6ltr, then I wanted a 3ltr for sides/veg.  When it came to it, along came an offer on the 6ltr, so a second of that it was.

I appreciate it you live alone and don't have a massive freezer you may think the 3ltr is enough, but if you do batch cook, then for the extra few pounds you have options to cook more or less.


----------



## ColinUK (Oct 18, 2021)

AndBreathe said:


> @ColinUK , we have 2 Instant Pots.  They are used several times a week, including my own yoghurt.  One of the really convenient things is the keep warm functionality.  If we're having a hectic day, the pot can go on early and stay on (food-safe) keep warm until we're ready for it.
> 
> My first IP was the 6ltr, then I wanted a 3ltr for sides/veg.  When it came to it, along came an offer on the 6ltr, so a second of that it was.
> 
> I appreciate it you live alone and don't have a massive freezer you may think the 3ltr is enough, but if you do batch cook, then for the extra few pounds you have options to cook more or less.


I'm trying to shift those extra pounds!

And let's see how I get on with the small one - if I see a case for it then I can get a larger one in time 

And as the small one is coming on Wednesday there's that to take into consideration too now!


----------



## ColinUK (Oct 18, 2021)

Drummer said:


> Pressure cookers have been part of life in my family all my life - 70 years. I still have one of the old aluminium ones.
> With the increase in gas prices I expect a lot of people would benefit from using one as most of the cooking time is waiting for the thing to cool down enough to safely release the top.
> Contrary to urban legends, they are very safe to use.


Is now the time to tell you that I lost a whole chicken and the entire batch of traditional Jewish chicken soup through the steam valve on a Prestige High Top many moons ago when I knocked the weight off by accident?!

Mum still uses the pressure cooker which was an engagement gift some 60 years ago. Obviously it's had some bits replaced but then so has she!


----------



## Drummer (Oct 18, 2021)

ColinUK said:


> Is now the time to tell you that I lost a whole chicken and the entire batch of traditional Jewish chicken soup through the steam valve on a Prestige High Top many moons ago when I knocked the weight off by accident?!
> 
> Mum still uses the pressure cooker which was an engagement gift some 60 years ago. Obviously it's had some bits replaced but then so has she!


One of my aunties pebble dashed the ceiling of the kitchen in the new prefab by putting too much rice into the wedding present pressure cooker and then not knowing which way to turn for the best after picking it up off the stove. The grains stuck to the plaster, set hard and were eventually painted over. 
Decades later another auntie heard someone remarking on the kitchen ceiling of the prefab they'd just moved into, and said, oh my sister used to live there and mystified the new occupant by knowing their house number.  
Accidents do happen, but are often simply tidied up, but not always.


----------



## AngelSprings (Oct 18, 2021)

Hi
I've used a Tefal Pressure Cooker for some years now, and wouldn't be without it.  It is used on a daily basis.  Vegetables are cooked in approximately seven minutes and taste much better than boiled ones.  A stew can be ready in 20/30 minutes, and a vegetable soup in ten minutes.  What I can't understand is people's love of slow cookers. After hours of cooking everything tastes the same.  I don't have any experience of the modern multi cookers, but must say I have been tempted to purchase one. However, I'll stick with my pressure cooker for a while longer.


----------



## Ivostas66 (Oct 18, 2021)

My brother in law purchased a ninja foodi from a police auction website (they were flogging customer returns etc). He bid on a couple online, bought one for £30 . It was brand new, box never opened and they retail at just under £200!!! Swears by it and has made some really delicious healthy meals that he would have avoided in the past due to time constraints.


----------



## travellor (Oct 18, 2021)

AngelSprings said:


> Hi
> I've used a Tefal Pressure Cooker for some years now, and wouldn't be without it.  It is used on a daily basis.  Vegetables are cooked in approximately seven minutes and taste much better than boiled ones.  A stew can be ready in 20/30 minutes, and a vegetable soup in ten minutes.  What I can't understand is people's love of slow cookers. After hours of cooking everything tastes the same.  I don't have any experience of the modern multi cookers, but must say I have been tempted to purchase one. However, I'll stick with my pressure cooker for a while longer.


Not slow cooked pulled pork, cooked in cider, with apples to make the apple sauce, or a joint of brisket cooked with ox tail, then using the juice to make the gravy.
Or the chilli, or the chicken curry with chicken thights.


----------



## AndBreathe (Oct 19, 2021)

ColinUK said:


> I'm trying to shift those extra pounds!
> 
> And let's see how I get on with the small one - if I see a case for it then I can get a larger one in time
> 
> And as the small one is coming on Wednesday there's that to take into consideration too now!


Is your new gizmo here yet, @ColinUK ?


----------



## ColinUK (Oct 19, 2021)

AndBreathe said:


> Is your new gizmo here yet, @ColinUK ?


Should be tomorrow. But Hermes are doing the delivery so it might be that:
They’ve delivered to me in an alternate universe already or;
They’ll deliver it as expected.
With Hermes though it’ll probably go wrong somehow


----------



## Gwynn (Oct 20, 2021)

Ohhhh, Hermes delivery can be a nightmare. Good luck with your delivery today.


----------



## AndBreathe (Oct 20, 2021)

ColinUK said:


> Should be tomorrow. But Hermes are doing the delivery so it might be that:
> They’ve delivered to me in an alternate universe already or;
> They’ll deliver it as expected.
> With Hermes though it’ll probably go wrong somehow


Sorry Colin - I was convinced yesterday was Wednesday from 05:30 onwards.  Yes, I was up and at 'em at that time because "Wednesday is a golf day".  

Do you think it's my age, or just general bewilderment? 

Anyway, as it's really Wednesday today, is it here yet?


----------



## chaoticcar (Oct 20, 2021)

Yodel put our new modem behind a hedge next door very well hidden but their website said it had been put through our letterbox !!!!
Carol


----------



## ColinUK (Oct 20, 2021)

AndBreathe said:


> Sorry Colin - I was convinced yesterday was Wednesday from 05:30 onwards.  Yes, I was up and at 'em at that time because "Wednesday is a golf day".
> 
> Do you think it's my age, or just general bewilderment?
> 
> Anyway, as it's really Wednesday today, is it here yet?


Hermes says it’s been delivered. Unfortunately they can’t tell me exactly where they delivered it. It was apparently signed for by a gentleman called Juan and apparently Hermes took a photo of the property but…. and I’m pausing for a deep intake of breath here…. they can’t show me the photo or share any other information regarding where it was delivered to because the delivery address doesn’t match mine. 

I’m sure it’ll be sorted tomorrow but can’t really be arsed with unwrangling their mess this evening.


----------



## Loobyloo (Oct 20, 2021)

I have an electric pressure cooker and use every day. Best electrical item i have ever bought. I cook all my veg every night (3-4mins once pressurised) and often do stews and casseroles for the family in 30 mins rather than the hours on the hob it used to take. Must have paid for itself in electricity savings many times over. Also so many safety featrures these days that i have never sprayed the ceiling with contents like the old ones used to.


----------



## Gwynn (Oct 21, 2021)

ColinUk. Pressure right from the 'get-go' with your new pressure cooker thanks to Hermes. Probably to get you into the right frame of mind to appreciate it.

At least Hermes are consistent.

Consistently terrible.


----------



## ColinUK (Oct 21, 2021)

Yodel are even worse in my experience. 

Have to say though, when I’ve an option for a local collect shop drop off things from Hermes they’ve never ever let me down.


----------



## AndBreathe (Oct 21, 2021)

ColinUK said:


> Hermes says it’s been delivered. Unfortunately they can’t tell me exactly where they delivered it. It was apparently signed for by a gentleman called Juan and apparently Hermes took a photo of the property but…. and I’m pausing for a deep intake of breath here…. they can’t show me the photo or share any other information regarding where it was delivered to because the delivery address doesn’t match mine.
> 
> I’m sure it’ll be sorted tomorrow but can’t really be arsed with unwrangling their mess this evening.



Oh, heck.  That's a pain.

We had something vaguely similar recently, when my OH ordered something bespoke online - delivery by Royal Mail.  It didn't arrive within the time frames, and after a few days we asked the seller (who had not shared the tracking info) for an update.

On checking the had a typo on the label, thereby "delivering" to a non-existent address.  They promised to return the parcel, then lost it.  Retailer refunded OH who was disappointed, but one of those things.

A couple of weeks later the retailer contacted him saying Royal Mail had found and returned the parcel to him, and would OH like to buy it again, with a price cut, to compensate for all the disruption - which he did.  Second time around delivery went as it should.

We have a lovely young woman Hermes delivery person who always has her dog with her.  The dog probably reads the schedule.


----------



## ColinUK (Oct 21, 2021)

This was bought on eBay so it's automatically linked to my address or the usual pick up locations I use.
After work today I'll pop in to the drop off locations I typically use and see if it's been delivered to one of those maybe. If not then I'll flag it as an issue with eBay.


----------



## travellor (Oct 21, 2021)

ColinUK said:


> This was bought on eBay so it's automatically linked to my address or the usual pick up locations I use.
> After work today I'll pop in to the drop off locations I typically use and see if it's been delivered to one of those maybe. If not then I'll flag it as an issue with eBay.


I'll never buy off any company that admits to delivery by Hermes.


----------



## helli (Oct 21, 2021)

Hermes put my delivery in my rubbish bin because I wasn't in to collect it. 
I WAS in and it was bin collection day - my bin would not be on the street other wise.


----------



## ColinUK (Oct 21, 2021)

It’s arrived and it’s tiny thing of exquisite beauty!
It was sold as New Other and that’s exactly what it appears to be. 
All labels etc attached. Looks like it’s never been used, all the cardboard packaging on the inside was there along with the instruction/recipe book. 
Box was damaged but packed inside a huge box really well. 

Peculiarly though it’s not only come with the instructions for the Instant Pot but also one for a tefal and one for a Crock-Pot version  

I’m off out now to buy winter running tights and trail shoes so that I don’t freeze in Park Run this week (I’m working Saturday so not entirely sure I’ll make the actual PR but will endeavour to do so).
When I’m back in then it’ll get a quick clean and I’ll test it. Not planning to actually cook in it until the weekend though but it looks really rather charming. If a cooking contraption can be described as such


----------



## Gwynn (Oct 21, 2021)

That's great news. Lets hope it cooks ok.

Picture?


----------



## AndBreathe (Oct 21, 2021)

ColinUK said:


> It’s arrived and it’s tiny thing of exquisite beauty!
> It was sold as New Other and that’s exactly what it appears to be.
> All labels etc attached. Looks like it’s never been used, all the cardboard packaging on the inside was there along with the instruction/recipe book.
> Box was damaged but packed inside a huge box really well.
> ...



Excellent.  You'll be a pro before you know it.  The presets are very forgiving, which helps.

I made some soup today in one of our.  I just fancied it, and as my OH has been away playing in a gold competition until tomorrow I could just please myself.  I just love that I could lob all the ingredients in, shortly after lunch and set it going, then it kept itself hot, with the flavours maturing as I got on with other things.  A quick scare with the stick blender and the deliciousness was complete.


----------



## Sharron1 (Oct 21, 2021)

ColinUK said:


> Omelettes not inmates!
> 
> And it’s cheaper than the induction compatible stock pot I was going to perhaps get. This way it also means the hob is clear for other things whilst the “dish” is cooking in the Instant Pot.





ColinUK said:


> Omelettes not inmates!
> 
> And it’s cheaper than the induction compatible stock pot I was going to perhaps get. This way it also means the hob is clear for other things whilst the “dish” is cooking in the Instant Pot.


Did wonder about the slow cooking of inmates. However tasty,  suspect it is probably illegal


----------



## ColinUK (Oct 21, 2021)

Gwynn said:


> That's great news. Lets hope it cooks ok.
> 
> Picture?


Mañana!


----------



## ColinUK (Oct 21, 2021)

The steam test was fine. 
Took a while to come up to pressure though but the inner pan was cold and I used cold water. I imagine I’d pre heat the pan on sauté when actually cooking things if I wanted to speed things along a bit. But it all seems to work ok and it beeped at the appropriate times I think. 
It is a little bit small so I’ll have to resist the urge to overfill it.


----------



## travellor (Oct 22, 2021)

ColinUK said:


> The steam test was fine.
> Took a while to come up to pressure though but the inner pan was cold and I used cold water. I imagine I’d pre heat the pan on sauté when actually cooking things if I wanted to speed things along a bit. But it all seems to work ok and it beeped at the appropriate times I think.
> It is a little bit small so I’ll have to resist the urge to overfill it.


I always use boiled water out of the kettle to speed things up


----------



## Gwynn (Oct 22, 2021)

Its great when new gadgets work. Let's hear how it goes cooking your first meal please.


----------



## ColinUK (Oct 22, 2021)

Gwynn said:


> Its great when new gadgets work. Let's hear how it goes cooking your first meal please.


Will do. 

And just read this… not had butter nut squash for ages but seems like it should be ok 
Curried butternut squash soup


----------



## AndBreathe (Oct 23, 2021)

ColinUK said:


> Will do.
> 
> And just read this… not had butter nut squash for ages but seems like it should be ok
> Curried butternut squash soup



So, the adventure begins!

I'm with @travellor in terms of using hot water in the IP.  

Here are a couple of sites where many of the recipes utilise the IP.  Feisty Tapas is UK based, so all her recipes and quantities are in the most familiar units and terminology.  TwoSleevers is in the US, but as well as many, many delicious IP recipes, many are LC or keto, if that's how you are structuring your way of eating.









						Instant Pot Recipes UK | Feisty Tapas
					

Instant Pot Recipes with UK ingredients and measurements. Easy and delicious recipes for your Instant Pot or electric pressure cooker




					www.feistytapas.com
				












						Recipe Index
					






					twosleevers.com
				




Two Sleevers doesn't live with diabetes to my knowledge, but she and her husband have both undergone gastric sleeve surgery for weight reduction.  Her flavours are absolutely exquisite, and if you fancy a simple, but very delicious Indian style dish I wholeheartedly recommend her Butter Chicken.









						30-Minute Indian Butter Chicken Recipe | Instant Pot Butter Chicken
					

Make Restaurant-quality Instant Pot Butter Chicken in under 30 minutes! Join the thousands who have made this very popular recipe!




					twosleevers.com
				



On t'internet, as I'm sure you are already are aware, or imagine, there are many IP bloggers, and many LC IP bloggers.

Enjoy the BNS Soup.  The other day I did a super-quick spiced carrot soup in 15 minutes, then a bit of an ignoring, until I was ready to eat it.  I finished it by running the stick blender, in the pot (no nasty non-stick to be damaged by a blender).  








						Spicy Instant Pot Carrot Soup
					

This soup is the bomb diggity. You heard me: BOMB DIGGITY. This carrot soup is as bomb diggity as they come. It's also 5-ingredient easy, Instant




					pinchofyum.com
				




Delish!


----------



## domoniques (Oct 23, 2021)

Hi 
Hope you like your instant pot , I have a couple of slow cookers but my baby is https://ninjakitchen.co.uk/product/ninja-foodi-9-in-1-multi-cooker-6l-op350uk-zidOP350UK I brought it on sale along with extras it does have pride of place otherwise it would stay in the cupboard .


----------



## ColinUK (Oct 24, 2021)

It’s On and being used to make scrambled eggs  
First time using it to cook anything so curious about how the eggs turn out cooked under pressure. 
Planning on cooking chicken curry later.


----------



## ColinUK (Oct 24, 2021)




----------



## diatribe (Oct 24, 2021)

I have an a traditional pressure cooker (Fissler) and a small Instant Pot (about 60 quid). I have found both to be excellent, the former is large so if I am cooking for many people or doing large dishes I use that, that brand also have replaceable parts which is good after years of use. However, the Instant pot is my current go to for everyday cooking. The combination of a slow cooker and pressure cooker means you can make a whole range of things in it. In fact I just made a nice chic pea curry.  Soups etc are a whizz in both as well. Both of these devices have been my go-to methods of cooking a lot of things for a while now and make life so much easier if you re entertaining. 

If you want something easy to manage and less prone to issues, I would go for the Instant pot.


----------



## Docb (Nov 6, 2021)

Reviving this thread cos today my new Tefal pressure cooker arrived!  Reckon it might confine my stockpot and steamer stack to the back of the cupboard.  

The fun starts tomorrow.


----------



## AndBreathe (Nov 6, 2021)

diatribe said:


> I have an a traditional pressure cooker (Fissler) and a small Instant Pot (about 60 quid). I have found both to be excellent, the former is large so if I am cooking for many people or doing large dishes I use that, that brand also have replaceable parts which is good after years of use. However, the Instant pot is my current go to for everyday cooking. The combination of a slow cooker and pressure cooker means you can make a whole range of things in it. In fact I just made a nice chic pea curry.  Soups etc are a whizz in both as well. Both of these devices have been my go-to methods of cooking a lot of things for a while now and make life so much easier if you re entertaining.
> 
> If you want something easy to manage and less prone to issues, I would go for the Instant pot.



Diatribe, I can't necessarily say for years and years, but Instant Pot spares are available, from replacement lids, to seals, to pressure valves, to inner pots.


----------



## Annemarie (Nov 7, 2021)

@ColinUK if you have a microwave have you thought of a microwave pressure cooker. I bought one for our caravan and it’s great (chilli in 8 minutes with very little effort) it came with a great instruction book, also available on line. My preferred appliance is a soup maker, brilliant for all the fridge left overs and it even makes ice cream. I find appliances that have their own space on the top get used but those in a cupboard get lost


----------



## ColinUK (Nov 7, 2021)

Annemarie said:


> @ColinUK if you have a microwave have you thought of a microwave pressure cooker. I bought one for our caravan and it’s great (chilli in 8 minutes with very little effort) it came with a great instruction book, also available on line. My preferred appliance is a soup maker, brilliant for all the fridge left overs and it even makes ice cream. I find appliances that have their own space on the top get used but those in a cupboard get lost


Don’t have a microwave!


----------



## Docb (Nov 7, 2021)

It is just 10:15 am and in the last hour my new pressure cooker has produced:  a piece of boiled gammon which is now smothered in mustard and will go into the oven later to finish it; a batch of steamed veg, some of which will end up in the oven covered in cheese with the gammon; and a batch of celery and Stilton soup which will last me through the week. 

I think I am going to like this piece of kit.

I was telling my grandson about it last night.  He has just started as a chef in a local pub/restaurant, which used to have a Michelin star, and is reopening having been completely and expensively refurbished (bet you can work out where that is @mikeyB). His comment was, they are good.... we've got one the size of a small car!


----------



## ColinUK (Nov 7, 2021)

Docb said:


> It is just 10:15 am and in the last hour my new pressure cooker has produced:  a piece of boiled gammon which is now smothered in mustard and will go into the oven later to finish it; a batch of steamed veg, some of which will end up in the oven covered in cheese with the gammon; and a batch of celery and Stilton soup which will last me through the week.
> 
> I think I am going to like this piece of kit.
> 
> I was telling my grandson about it last night.  He has just started as a chef in a local pub/restaurant, which used to have a Michelin star, and is reopening having been completely and expensively refurbished (bet you can work out where that is @mikeyB). His comment was, they are good.... we've got one the size of a small car!


I’ve got everything prepped to make good old fashioned Yiddishe chicken soup later.


----------



## Docb (Nov 9, 2021)

Beef casserole made this morning - it was a doddle.  Portion for this evening, two portions in the freezer.  Will cook the veg for tonight in the pressure cooker.  10 mins from start to eating.

Yes, definitely like it and by the end of the week I am sure some of the old kit (steamer and stock pot) will be confined to the back of a cupboard.


----------



## Loobyloo (Nov 9, 2021)

Docb said:


> Beef casserole made this morning - it was a doddle.  Portion for this evening, two portions in the freezer.  Will cook the veg for tonight in the pressure cooker.  10 mins from start to eating.
> 
> Yes, definitely like it and by the end of the week I am sure some of the old kit (steamer and stock pot) will be confined to the back of a cupboard.


My steamer went to charity after i had purchased mine along with the slow cooker which i hardly used. Wouldn't be without my Pressure King now. My best purchase for the kitchen by far and i def recommend. Hardly a day goes without me using it.


----------

